# garage outlets on gfci's



## BSSTG (Jul 29, 2011)

Greetings

What in the heck happened to the exceptions in the 08 Code for garage outlets in 210.8? Is there something I'm missing here? By the way I read it you can't have a dedicated appliance outlet in a garage for the purpose of a freezer or whatever and it not be on a gfci anymore.

Byron


----------



## ICE (Jul 29, 2011)

The receptacle on the ceiling for the garage door opener is also included.


----------



## BSSTG (Jul 29, 2011)

yep. I've been a student of the NEC for many years and have always been supportive. Not so much anymore. I think NFPA is going overboard. But, like I said in another post, ICC may be requiring dog houses to be sprinkled in another code cycle or 2 as well. It's getting to where you can't build anything anymore.

Byron


----------



## Bryan Holland (Jul 29, 2011)

There are no appliances listed to the applicable ANSI / UL standards that have leakage currents exceeding the 4-6 mA GFCI threshold.  This includes motor driven appliances, freezers, refrigerators, tools, ect.  Therefore, there was no reason to continue most of the GFCI exemptions in 210.8(A).  The protective benefits of GFCI protection outweighs the potential for nussiance tripping due to faulty appliances or malfunctioning equipment or poor circuit design.

I too have my concerns about various product driven code changes, but it is very hard to argue with GFCI protection.  It is a proven technology, unlike AFCI devices & TR devices...


----------



## fatboy (Jul 29, 2011)

I guess I believe in the benefits of GFCI's in garages......except, I had an older fridge in mine, went out one day, draining the tank on my large air compressor, leaned over, placed my hand on the fridge, touched the valve on the compressor..........ZAP! Checked the compressor, fine, checked the fridge case...........voltage to ground. Had it for another year or so, got buzzed a couple times when I forgot, never, ever tripped the GFCI, nor the breaker. Breaker I can understand, but the GFCI?


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jul 30, 2011)

There have been a few recalls on GFCI receptacles; don’t know about the GFCI breakers. Here’s an old article from IAEI 1999; can’t vouch for its accuracy today;



“When installing and testing GFCIs, you should know that they do not trip instantaneously. In fact, while they typically trip in 25 ms or so at fault currents exceeding 20 to 30mA, they are permitted by UL to take several seconds to trip at fault currents in the 6mA range.



It's also important to remember that a GFCI does not limit the magnitude of the fault current. Instead, it limits only the duration of the fault.”



http://ecmweb.com/mag/electric_think_gfci/


----------



## ICE (Jul 30, 2011)

I remember an article I read about GFCI receptacles that failed when installed outdoors.  There was mention of GFCI receptacles that are listed for outside.  It could have been a bad dream.


----------



## TimNY (Jul 30, 2011)

ICE said:
			
		

> I remember an article I read about GFCI receptacles that failed when installed outdoors.  There was mention of GFCI receptacles that are listed for outside.  It could have been a bad dream.


Weather- (and tamper-) resistant GFCIs are required outside.  They are stamped "WR" (and "TR") on the face.  Not sure what all the difference are, but the frame is stainless.


----------

